# Interior door knob/hinge finishes



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not everyone has the patience that I possess, or am I possessed? Recently my wife came up with yet another brilliant idea, aren't those what wives get? She wanted all of the door hardware in the house to be black, it's the "style now" or something like that. Well, long story short-I'm not shelling out that monies when the ones we have work just fine. I take one set of handles and hinges from one door, sand them with fine sandpaper, prime them, and paint them with a spray paint that has a texture like worked metal. After say, two days of good drying, a coat of clear enamel and they look like the uptown version of the one's she wanted. Actually, I like them now, we've had those old brass type for years and these are certainly different. Let's see now, for the spare bedroom I think a textured red would look fine, , , , Thanks, David


----------

